# 9/6 BIG Calcasieu specks



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

Big lake is looking good and the trout are scattered from I-10 all the way to the beach and out to the first rigs. Fished in the lake yesterday over oysters and schools of shad in about 6 feet of water throwing some big artificials and caught over 20 fish with several super nice fish mixed in. Even caught one nice fish on my flyrod!


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

Wow. Great report.


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice catch, dude. Would you mind tellin' us what bait in particular you caught those hogs on...?


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Those are some pigs for this time of the year!! I bet that was fun, I'm gonna ride down there after teal season and wear there arses out with ya cuz!


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

saltshaker1 said:


> Nice catch, dude. Would you mind tellin' us what bait in particular you caught those hogs on...?


bombers


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Seriously, what in the hell are slapsticks hahah!!!!



LaAngler said:


> bombers


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

wow nice trout


----------



## Alumachris (Aug 31, 2008)

Good lookin fish


----------



## sneekypete (Jan 11, 2005)

Nice Fish...should be some huge fish come winter for you guy's..


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

NateTxAg said:


> Seriously, what in the hell are slapsticks hahah!!!!


A 5" long, pencil-thin Rattle Trap with a bill. Bill Lewis Lures.


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Who in the world would fish with one of those lmao!!!!



saltshaker1 said:


> A 5" long, pencil-thin Rattle Trap with a bill. Bill Lewis Lures.


Salty, when are you coming to wade a stretch in Calcasieu with us?


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

man nice hogs...where is *Calcasieu? *


----------



## Armada_4x4 (Jul 11, 2008)

good catch!


----------



## TroutPro (Jun 6, 2008)

Awesome catch, hope you released them, small ones eat better anyway. 
Good Fishing


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

TroutPro said:


> Awesome catch, hope you released them, small ones eat better anyway.
> Good Fishing


Well, if they were legal fish (which I am sure they are) there is NO reason he couldnt keep them if he wanted to! You release the larger ones you catch and let everyone else do as they please.


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Its in Louisiana...south of Lake Charles.


Ryanlovesfishing said:


> man nice hogs...where is *Calcasieu? *


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

I like the way you think..but as far as saying anything against legal catches is not tolerated on this site. I too also get sick of seeing the big ones hit the table or better yet get hung on nails u just have to bite ur tongue or not look at the fishing reports.


TroutPro said:


> Awesome catch, hope you released them, small ones eat better anyway.
> Good Fishing


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

NateTxAg said:


> Who in the world would fish with one of those lmao!!!!
> 
> Salty, when are you coming to wade a stretch in Calcasieu with us?


The only people who fish with Slapsticks are the ones that don't know about Bomber.

Nate, Bruce wants to fish on Saturday during college football season........

GEAUX SOONERS!!!!!


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

TroutPro said:


> Awesome catch, hope you released them, small ones eat better anyway.
> Good Fishing


Actually the biggest fish of the day was released but when you are fishing with a bait that has three sets of trebles you get bleeders which i do not take the chance of losing after the release (The two in the one pic are dead). The guy i was fishing with that day had also not been fishing much this year and his family was thrilled to get some fresh fish for dinner. I personally usually keep a few and try to eat just fresh fish instead of freezing them.

for the person who wanted to know where calcasieu is, southwest louisiana about 15 minutes south of lake charles


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

alright thanks NATE and LaAngler...im not familiar with that area so im like dont know where that is...


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

bruce honore?


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

super


----------

